# Falling in love the first time in my life, confused/overthinking things?



## IMtheman23 (May 17, 2011)

I am 22 years old, and I have never been in love, hell I've never been in a relationship before. I am falling in love with the girl I am dating, and for some reason it is making me confused and overthink everything. When I am around her physically, I am very happy and I love being around her and I don't think about anything. She is always on my mind, and if she left me or we broke up, I wouldn't be happy. There have been many girls that I've mingled with/"talked" with but I ended up falling for her. I don't know what it is, I just think I overthink how I should be feeling about her. I care about her alot, and I think I am worrying too much about how I should be feeling about her. Is this normal to be confused like this for the first time falling in love? I just want to get over this.


----------

